# 670 marijuana plants found in Millville home, police say



## FruityBud (Jul 3, 2009)

When detectives entered Eric Defelice's neighborhood home, they found more than 670 marijuana plants and a growing operation they suspect has been active for several years, police said.

Defelice, 31, was arrested and charged with maintaining and operating a controlled dangerous substance production facility - a first-degree crime - and manufacturing, dispensing and possessing marijuana.

Defelice's home on 10th Street represents one of the county's larger drug busts since growers started moving their operations indoors, said Millville Narcotics Detective Sgt. Jody Farabella.

"Cumberland County was one of the largest marijuana-producing areas in the state about 10 years ago," Farabella said.

"Those people didn't just go away. Instead of planting outdoor groves, they've gone inside."

Farabella declined to give details about what led police to the home, saying only that it came after a lengthy investigation. He did say, however, that the investigation is considered closed.

In addition to the marijuana plants, police said, they found everything necessary to maintain an undetected indoor farm.

They found and removed hydroponics equipment, transformers, high voltage lights to simulate daylight, an exhaust system and an air purification unit and fan, police said.

Defelice is currently in Cumberland County Jail on $35,000 bail.

The estimated street value for the confiscated marijuana cache has not been determined. Farabella said a full grown plant can yield about a pound of marijuana. A pound of marijuana, he said, can be sold for between $700 and $6,000, depending on quality.

"This guy has been in operation for several years, he knows what he's doing," he said. "So yes, it was high grade stuff."

Millville Detectives Farabella, Harold Duffield and Joe Hoydis conducted the investigation with the State Police Marijuana Eradication Task Force and Detective Sgt. William Peacock and Detective Albert Widmaier.

Defelice has a wife and a daughter, Farabella said, who apparently live at the house with him. He declined to give their names.

Farabella said he considers the bust a high-profile score for the department. Larger busts in the county have decreased as more operations have moved inside, he said, although police are always on the lookout.

*hxxp://shuurl.com/M5570*


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 3, 2009)

670 ..............wow, must have been a huge house !
I can barely keep my 5 alive,lol.
And 1lb. per plant? wow


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 3, 2009)

Yea and 6000 a elbow? That's some digi doo there.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Jul 3, 2009)

Very few indoor growers will ever see 1lb per plant IMO.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jul 3, 2009)

I see it all the time.


Its all about less, larger plants.

I doubt he had 1lb per plant, but I dont doubt that he can get 6k for them.


----------

